

IOS Apps Demonstrated Running on BlackBerry PlayBook - zainny
http://crackberry.com/developer-gets-ios-apps-running-blackberry-real

======
dpearson
Due to the complexity and breadth of the iOS APIs, I have my doubts that this
is a reimplementation, especially one completed by one developer.

If that's not the case, this would be technically feasible, but of dubious
legality.

~~~
ajross
But as with all things, you don't need anything like 100% coverage to get an
app to work. Just handle the obvious stuff, and patch as needed until your
target works. Then repeat. This is how WINE worked in the early days: you
don't start with a copy of the win32 API, you start with a program you want to
run and see where it fails.

Most apps, for obvious reasons, use only a tiny fraction of the platform. And
those bits they do use aren't always critical. Facebook, for example, wants
location information but would be happy if you just lied to it and gave it a
hard coded value.

~~~
duskwuff
And -- as with WINE! -- games probably use much fewer of the overall APIs than
a "desktop" application (like Facebook) would. There's no need for any of the
complicated UI widgets, for instance.

------
younata
How much longer until he gets a cease and desist from apple? (Or is emulation
legal?)

~~~
ajross
Emulation is absolutely legal. There is a long history of emulators of all
sorts in the market. And of course there was an important decision just last
week that held without ambiguity that the mere interface to a program is not
covered by copyright.

------
rsanchez1
I'm buying myself a Playbook. They're on clearance everywhere (more so than
they already were) now that they're being discontinued.

